# 1967 Battery Light



## purerum (Mar 1, 2013)

I recently re-aquired a 1967 Convertable I had restored 18 years ago! Its been sitting for the last 10 years. It runs as good as it did back then. However, the battery light now remains lit when the key is in the off position (radio & wipers not energized). With the car running, the alternator charges normally and the light turns off. Any advice on where to start troubleshooting?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Could be a bad diode in the alternator. Try disconnecting the alternator and see if the light goes out. Congrats on your new-again '67. I got mine in '83 and have never gotten even tempted to sell it....and it was TOUGH to find a nice GTO ragtop then, too.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm leaning towards a diode too. I've had this situation in the old days and had to replace the diode plate after replacing the VR didn't fix it.
Could be either...:confused


----------



## purerum (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Unplugged the alternator, light went out. Pulled the alternator & will take to NAPA tomorrow for testing.


----------



## purerum (Mar 1, 2013)

Sure enough. The boys at NAPA tell me the alternator is no good. The battery had enough charge to keep things running, but obviously not for much longer.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

purerum said:


> Sure enough. The boys at NAPA tell me the alternator is no good. The battery had enough charge to keep things running, but obviously not for much longer.


If the voltage regulator looks old, I would replace that too for reliability sake.


----------

